# مخططات وواجهات صور للجميع واي شخص يريد مساعدة



## مطيع يحيى (28 يوليو 2010)

مخططات وواجهات صور للجميع واي شخص يريد مساعدة يرسل المساحة الفعلية للفلا او المبني وانا انشا الله برسل لكم الصور للي تريدوه او مقارب للمساحة اليكم بعض الصور


----------



## mohamed2009 (29 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## arch-alhosary (30 يوليو 2010)

*تسلم ايدك اخي وجزاك الله خير .
*


----------



## odwan (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً وألف شكر وتقدير لكم


----------



## محمد العجيل بن طه (9 أغسطس 2010)

محمد العجيل


----------



## arch_hamada (18 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*​


----------



## alzrook3d (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخواني المهندسين العرب
ارجومنكم افادتي عن اي معلومة عن تسليج الاعتاب الابواب او الشبابيك(سرانتي) صور اوفيديو*​


----------



## بلقيس السودان (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشكور على اتاحة فرصة للطلب
ارجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على مخططات لمشروع دار للمسنين


----------



## ابن الرضا (31 أكتوبر 2010)

عندي قطعة ارض12م*12م بواجهة واحدة الرجاء من الاخوة من المنتدي مساعدتي في مخطط بناءه وشكرا.


----------



## كاهينة (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منكم ان تساعدوني في اختيار مشروع نهاية الدراسة ................من فضلكم.:18:


----------



## فهد52 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

so nice


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا والله يبارك فيك


----------



## moonday_20 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*ساعدووني*

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي


انا عضوة جديدة في ملتقى المهندسين وأطمع في مساعدتكم


عندي قطعة أرض مساحتها 400 متر مربع أرجو مساعدتي في خرائط وواجهات امامية لبناء منزل...
واشكر لكم تعاونكم معي مقدما:7:


----------



## zaki abdo (4 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد تصاميم انشائية لمسجد


----------



## شمس الدين فرغل احم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو منك مخطط فيلا صغيره16*16


----------



## محمد عبدزيد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ابحث عن تصميم لمنزل قياس البناء 12×10 ارجو المساعدة


----------



## محمد عبدزيد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني ابحث عن مواصفات وصور للسقوف الثانوية نوع اكوستك بصورة عامة وللسعودي المنشأ بصورة خاصة
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alngar1969 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## كولاعراق (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دعاءالصابرين (22 يناير 2011)

الف الف شكر

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## dknblal (28 يناير 2011)

مشكوووور على الصور


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (28 يناير 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## نهاد الكروي (29 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*​


----------



## ابورباب الاحمري (29 يناير 2011)

zaki abdo قال:


> اريد تصاميم انشائية لمسجد



مواضيع وتصاميم مذهلة والى الامام


----------



## memories (30 يناير 2011)

مشكورة تصاميم جميلة بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## eng.noor78 (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير.....................


----------



## asraaa (4 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم عندي قطعة ارض 10*10 اريد بناء عمارة فيها محلات وشقق بصورة اقتصادية ومفيده بالكامل من المساحة ارجو ارسال كاتلوج صور و مخططاتها (صورة البناء والتخطيط العمراني للبناء)وشكرا


----------



## conan313 (4 فبراير 2011)

بالله عليك هل ممكن واجهة سور لمنزل طول الواجه 24 متر و الباب من الناحية اليسار بطول اربع متر


----------



## hadawy (9 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله، أخوكم من موريتانيا يملك قطعة أرضية 650م²
أريد إنشاء الله أن أقيم عمارة عليها من 5 طوابق أي 22 شقة،4شقق لكل طابق وشقتان في الطابق الأرضي ومصعد،المشكلة إنني لم أجد من يعطيني النموذج d3
وارجوا منكم مساعدتي باستعراض بعض النماذج؛ وشكرا مسبقاً وكلى ثقة بمساعدتكم.
المساحة المخصصة للبناء من القطعة الارضيه هي:
25م طول و 25م عرض


----------



## nsam2 (9 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ام جونة (7 يوليو 2011)

مشكور أخي على هذه المخططات الجميله وارجو ان تفيدني بمخطط لارض مساحتها 300 بواجه واحده


----------



## لمياء بنة أحمد (7 يوليو 2011)

كثير حلوة ممكن تعطيني اسم البرنامج الي عملت بيه هي التصاميم


----------



## hakeem abd abd (20 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله في جهدك وزادك علمااااا


----------



## محمدجابرمحمد (25 يونيو 2013)

جميل


----------



## loverpop (26 يونيو 2013)

اعمال جيده استم


----------



## بيت السعاده (24 يوليو 2013)

هل ممكن مساعدتي في البادروم وارسال صور لتصاميم بادروم جديدة 
في بعض الفلل طريقة لدخول النور والشمس في البادروم وكنك في دور عادي اريد افكار جديدة لذلك اثابكم الله واسعدكم في الدارين


----------



## بيت السعاده (24 يوليو 2013)




----------



## بيت السعاده (24 يوليو 2013)

كما اتمنى ان تعطوني رايكم في مخطط القبو ومخطط الفلة كامل







فرج الله كربكم ويسر امركم اتمنى مساعدتي في عيوب المخطط


----------



## مهندسة معماريه (2 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------

